# Cast netting bait in the surf



## wolfpack4417

Hey guys I've been fishing for a few years now, and I always use shrimp or cut mullet or sand fleas for bait, but I wanted to try fishing with some live bait this year. I've got a cast net, but was wondering if you guys had any tips for how to cast net bait in the surf, and what kind of bait I should be looking for. Also what time of year can you catch bait with a cast net? Any tips would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## officerstanley

I personally dont use the net too much in the surf, especially if it's a little rougher. For me I like the calmer creeks and inshore areas where you dont have to worry about waves and such. If its calmer it makes the bait easier to see in my opinion. I have used the net occasionally out of the surf but have had way more success on the other areas. I'm by no means a cast net master but I've been using a net to catch the vast majority of my bait for 20 years or so. So that's just my experience, I dont fish in the salt as often as some people so they may have better or more valid options.


----------



## dawgfsh

I cast net most of my bait from the surf. Finger mullet and small menhaden.


----------



## Papa-T

You can find all kind of videos on YouTube on how to throw cast nets. You can practice in your yard. When throwing at moving baitfish always throw in front of them. If you throw at them they will swim past the net and be gone when the net hits the water. Practice practice practice. Been catching my on bait for 40 years now and I still screw up at times.


----------



## hansenb40

Is there a particular size that is easiest to learn with?

My quick search finds videos for up to 12'.


----------



## Papa-T

I’ve always uses a 3/8 - 6’ Old Salt monofilament net. Might be better ones out there but I’ve only bought three in 40 years and have caught s**t loads of bait. You still have to maintain the net. I use 15lb fishing monofilament line to tie tears or holes. Stay away from oysters beds they will shred one to pieces. I always rinse mine with fresh water every few days if using it daily in salt water.


----------



## Benji

^^^^ Old salt nets are the best.^^^^
There are advantages and disadvantages to the different sizes. The larger nets can catch a larger school of bait but also can get heavy to toss. I'd go with an 8' or 6' 3/8 net to hit the goldilocks zone for boat net / surf net.


----------



## Papa-T

Here a fairly easy way to throw one. There’s lots of ways and this one looks easier that the way I throw but it’s hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Lol. https://youtu.be/4ifnGKDBvaw


----------



## hansenb40

Thanks Papa-T and Benji and I'll look for a 6 footer. Not a commercial fisherman, just looking for some bait  and a few new tricks. Will take some practice I'm sure.


----------



## dawgfsh

6' 3/8 mesh Betts old salt works great


----------



## surffshr

Papa-T said:


> Here a fairly easy way to throw one. There’s lots of ways and this one looks easier that the way I throw but it’s hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Lol. https://youtu.be/4ifnGKDBvaw


Now that's a nice simple method


----------



## EABiker

When the finger mullet are running in the surf, you can catch a bucketfull in a few good throws. But then what? I like to lay them out flat in a single layer in gallon sized zip lock bags and freeze them. The bags will stack up nicely in the freezer without taking up too much space. When you are ready to head out to fish, toss a bag or two in your cooler. They thaw slowly enough that you can get an individual fish out of the bag without trying to break a clump of them apart. This way, one good session of baitin' can give you many hours of fishin'!


----------



## officerstanley

I like the 8ft 1/4" mesh Barracuda nets. Super soft nets, not to mention the lifetime warranty.


----------



## wolfpack4417

Thanks for all of the replies. Do you just blindly throw it in the surf? And if so how deep should I be? I know I've been fishing at times when there were thousands of bait fish swimming right in front of me but most of the time I don't see any bait when I'm fishing from the shore. Should I only cast net bait if I see it or should I try even if I don't see the bait swimming?

Also are there certain times of year that I should try to cast net bait like only in the fall or will it work in the spring and summer too? Sorry for all of the questions, just trying to figure this out so I can try it this year. Thanks again for all of the helpful responses.


----------



## EABiker

I always aim ahead of the fish in the breakers; if you don't see them, they are probably not there. Also, when you practice at home, be aware that you will most likely be at least waist deep in the surf. If your practice throws start with your net close to the ground, it's not going to work as well when the net starts underwater. Try to start with the net up as high as possible.


----------



## flathead

I also use Old Salts.............3/8 x 5',6',and 7'............I use the 5' exclusively in the surf. I find I can throw it faster and farther while standing knee deep in the suds catching schools of finger mullet and menhaden.Also works great on small whiting/sea mullet, which make excellent flounder bait. The 6' and 7' for piers and docks.


----------



## Papa-T

EABiker said:


> I always aim ahead of the fish in the breakers; if you don't see them, they are probably not there. Also, when you practice at home, be aware that you will most likely be at least waist deep in the surf. If your practice throws start with your net close to the ground, it's not going to work as well when the net starts underwater. Try to start with the net up as high as possible.


Good advice there.


----------



## Bullred

Look for *nervous *water. That's where the finger mullet are.


----------



## smuckinphartass

I have no pretensions of expertise, but I'll share some real observations. I have enjoyed a September week of surf fishing on Ocean Isle Beach for 20 years. Had a few spring weeks as bonus. Personal experience suggests finger mullet are the dominant bait in the Carolina surf. A 6 foot castnet weighs about 27 pounds. Throwing it blindly is a tiresome, fools errand. Whether it's a school of 6 or a school of 60,000, mullet in the surf make tracks. Either you see them or you don't. Frequently, they're out of range, unless you can throw a net while you're neck deep in waves. Generally, if you don't see a target for your bait net there's not enough bait to attract appreciable numbers of predators. Hunting bait in rough surf will wear your ash* out. Consider netting a few in the ICW or just use flavor strips while enjoying the view.
Remember:
All fishing = good fishing 
Great fishing = tight lines


----------



## poppop1

Polarized sunglasses help a lot. Sometimes they are not close to the surface at all, they may be a foot deep and very hard to see at all, that happens often at New River Inlet, and when they are that deep most nets including mine will not sink fast enough to catch many, you may catch one or two but that's a start. Good luck,...pop.


----------



## Eltonjohn

4ft 3/8" mesh net with real lead weights ( the plastic weight ones get tangled way more often) and an added length of hand line is the best IMO. 1/4" nets sink too slow and catch bait too small to be useful unless ur into glass minnows...A lot of times bait will be out a little farther than u can chunk a large heavy net. Wind, waves, and standing in deep water make it hard to open a bigger net. Make sure to buy an aerator for your bucket too... Live baiting in the surf is awesome!


----------

